# Dual WANS's see traffic LAN->WANx?



## klabacita (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello.

I have a FreeBSD with 2 ISP running load balance.

Is possible to see on which WAN(1 or 2) my LAN is moving traffic?

Regards!!!


----------



## klabacita (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks like pftop can help me .


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 11, 2021)

You might find the following thread useful:








						Monitor network traffic from console
					

Hi All,   how can I make ifconfig to show me the network traffic from console? Or how can I check the network traffic without installing additional package like wireshark?




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## klabacita (Sep 11, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> You might find the following thread useful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had read the post and is interesting, I will take a look of those tools, thanks!!!


----------

